# Sugar syrup ratio



## Antero (Jan 9, 2005)

>>(for instance 1lb sugar to 1 pint water) or volume (for instance 1 cup sugar to one cup water)? 

I use the volume


>>I hope I'm not reinventing the wheel by trying something slightly different?--

That's what makes beekeeping so fascinating

Terry


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

It comes out about the same either way.

If you weigh 1 cup of sugar, you get
about 8 ounces. Likewise, if you weigh one
cup of water, you get about 8 ounces.

So, given that 2 cups equal one pint, the
old saying is a very accurate statement
as applied to sugar and water:

"A pint's a pound, the world around."

(Not all liquids and solids have the same
density, so this statement is less accurate
for other things, but more than "close enough"
for feeding bees.)


----------



## Rich M (Apr 9, 2005)

Simple enough, thanks!


----------



## willyray (May 23, 2005)

I put a rear opening in mine also for feeding ,using an entrance feeder.What if one had a small door to put grease patties in there to , so as not to disturb the bees as much.First hive also. went with 1:1 volume maybe a little extra sugar. Read somewhere 2:1 in the fall.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

>Read somewhere 2:1 in the fall

That's generally what most recommendations are. I feed 1:1 in the fall, too. Why? Because it's easier to mix. No boiling water on the stove or doing a lot of tedious stirring. Just some hot tap water and sugar. Stir a few times or pour between buckets a few times and the sugar is all dissolved. It likely will take a bit more sugar that way since the bees need to evaporate more water, but....


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I do a lot of 2:1 anytime, just because the syrup keeps better. Then I water it down when I feed it.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

If I ever feed, and generally I only feed new installations, I just mix as much sugar as will saturate the water from the hot tap. It gets pretty syruppy and thick. There is plenty of water here and I am more concerned about getting them enough feed sugar in the feed rather them eating it up really fast because they need more sugar. 3 sandwich ziplock bags last 1 week nearly all my new installations I have performed when I fed syrup instead of honey combs.


----------

